#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: اتصال DVR به اینترنت از طریق دانگل 3G

## mehdi_shri

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یک DVR هایک ویژن دارم و منطقه ای که دارم ازش استفاده میکنم تازگیها اینترنت EDGE یا همان 2.5G براش راه افتاده.
حالا میخوام بدونم با توجه به اینکه DVR وای فای نداره و فقط پورت USB و RJ45 داره آیا میتونم دانگل 3G همراه اول رو بهش وصل کنم تا به اینترنت متصل بشه؟
و اصلا اینکه دانگل، دیتای اینترنت رو میتونه از طریق پورت USB دستگاه DVR بهش برسونه با ازش ارسال کنه؟ یا حتما باید یک مودم همراهی باشه که از طریق کابل RJ45 به DVR وصلش کنم تا دستگاه به اینترنت ارتباط برقرار کنه.
با سپاس

----------

*ارتان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## r_sal

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من یک DVR هایک ویژن دارم و منطقه ای که دارم ازش استفاده میکنم تازگیها اینترنت EDGE یا همان 2.5G براش راه افتاده.
> حالا میخوام بدونم با توجه به اینکه DVR وای فای نداره و فقط پورت USB و RJ45 داره آیا میتونم دانگل 3G همراه اول رو بهش وصل کنم تا به اینترنت متصل بشه؟
> و اصلا اینکه دانگل، دیتای اینترنت رو میتونه از طریق پورت USB دستگاه DVR بهش برسونه با ازش ارسال کنه؟ یا حتما باید یک مودم همراهی باشه که از طریق کابل RJ45 به DVR وصلش کنم تا دستگاه به اینترنت ارتباط برقرار کنه.
> با سپاس


با سلام 
تو فسمت تنظیمات شبکه دنبال قسمتی به نام 3Gبگردید

----------

*ارتان*

----------

